

Orno\Di, a powerful and extremely fast dependency injection container - happyaccidents
https://github.com/orno/di

======
mertlog
thank you :)

~~~
happyaccidents
You're welcome, I'm currently working on an MVC routing layer that uses the
container to resolve controllers and their dependencies, example restful api
here [http://happyaccidents.me/blog/orno-skinny-series-
building-a-...](http://happyaccidents.me/blog/orno-skinny-series-building-a-
restful-api) and benchmarks of the container against other popular containers
here [http://happyaccidents.me/blog/benchmarking-dependency-
inject...](http://happyaccidents.me/blog/benchmarking-dependency-injection-
containers)

